# Major MAC Haul: Part 1



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 15, 2011)

​ I did my taxes as soon as I could because I knew I wanted to do some major MAC haulage. Here's part 1 of my order yes part 1 I did a shipment week and last so I have another shipment coming pry Wednesday and I will be sure to post.​ ​ Here is what I got:​ ​ Gently Off Eye and Lip Remover $18​ Pro Longwear Spf 15 Foundation NW20 $29.50​ Prep & Prime Face Protect SPF50 $30​ Brush Cleanser $12​ Saint Germain Lipstick $14.50​ 217 Blending Brush $22.50​ 187 Duo Fibre Brush $44.00​ 188 Small Duo Fibre Brush $34.00​ 214 Short Shader Brush $24.50​ Graphblack Technakohl $14.50​ Satin Taupe Pro Pan $11.00​ Carbon Pro Pan $11.00​ Sumptous Olive Pro Pan $11.00​ Naked Lunch Pro Pan $11.00​ Tempting Pro Pan $11.00​


----------



## lexielex (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice haulage!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 15, 2011)

Excellent haul!  Cheers to the Tax Man!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## chlilly1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Well done, look forward to part 2!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 16, 2011)

Luv the tax man.




  	Absolutely loving everything.
  	Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 16, 2011)

Fantastic haul, can't wait too see what's in part 2!


----------



## keetuh (Feb 16, 2011)

You did DAMAGE. Can't wait for part two!


----------



## dani623 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2011)

That gently off is so underrated! That's some good stuff


----------



## Romina1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Such a beautiful haul!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2011)

very nice indeed! and great brush choices!


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 18, 2011)

You took the words outta my mouth Lou....My eye went straight to the brushes   Nice haul


----------



## babycoconut (Mar 23, 2011)

I keep checking for my tax return too! Nice haul, that must have been so much fun.


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice haul! I am slacking! I need to get off my butt and get some new goodies!


----------



## armyguyswife (Apr 13, 2011)

VERY nice!!


----------



## VickieG (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow great haul. I wish my tax man was so nice!! Hehe. Have you posted part 2 yet?


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 23, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 25, 2011)

great haul! I just got naked lunch and tempting . . . I think you'll really like them!


----------

